# Schwebeteilchen  loswerden



## TilRoquette (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mit Euren Beiträgen in meinen bisherigen Threads https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32553 schon sehr viel weiter gekommen bin, möchte ich Euch bei dem (hoffentlich!) letzten Problem um Tipps bitten:

Wie bekomme ich ohne Wasserwechsel und ohne (dauerhafte) Filteranlage die massiven Schwebeteilchen aus dem Teichwasser, die das Wasser braun-trüb machen?

Situation:

Naturnaher Teich ohne Filteranlage, 30.000 Liter, Bachlauf.
Im 3. Jahr.
Hatten die ersten zwei Jahre massive Probleme mit Nitrit / Nitrat - die sind jetzt gelöst.
Dieses Jahr:  sehr hoher Phosphatwert, Wasser trüb, massive Fadenalgen.

Nach Euren Hinweisen bin ich der mutmaßlichen Quelle des Nährstoffeintrags auf die Schliche gekommen (Graswurzeln wuchsen über die Kapilarsperre in den Teich hinein) und habe diese eliminiert. Zudem habe ich noch haufenweise winterharte Unterwasserpflanzen mit hohem Nährstoffbedarf bestellt und werde sie hoffentlich bald einbringen können.  Ich hoffe sehr, dass die Phosphatwerte sich jetzt langsam erholen (um es zu beschleunigen, habe ich Zeolith-Granulat-Säckchen in den Teich gehängt, die das Phosphat aufnehmen sollen, ohne dass es als aufwirbelbarer Schlamm auf den Boden sinkt; kann man nach 2 Monaten als super Dünger verwenden).

Jetzt geht es mir darum, die immer noch massiv vorhandenen Schwebeteilchen loszuwerden, die wohl der Hauptgrund der Wassertrübheit sind.  An den Ablagerungen im Bachlauf kann ich sehen, wie massiv diese Schwebeteilchen vorhanden sind:  Wenn ich mit einem Schlauch die abgelagerten Schwebeteilchen in den Becken des Bachlaufs aufwirbele, dann entstehen unterhalb vom Bachlauf riesige dunkelbraune Teilchenwolken, die sich nach und nach im ganzen Teich ausbreiten und nur langsam absinken.

Ich habe es mit dem "Very low Cost Filter VLCF I und II" (wie hier im Forum diskutiert) versucht, bin aber nicht weiter gekommen.  VLCF I (zwei Eimer, der Boden durch ein Dunstabzugshauben-Vlies ersetzt wurde, in den Bachlauf gestellt) geht nicht, weil er ruck zuck völlig zu ist und der Eimer überläuft.  Die Vliese für den VLCF II habe ich bislang nicht bekommen können, fürchte aber, dass auch für diese Methode es einfach zu viele und zu große Schwebeteilchen sind.

Eine Filteranlage in der Dimension ist mir einfach zu teuer (z.B. Durchlauffilter Oase Biosmat Set 30000 &euro; 850 oder evtl. auch Druckfilter Oase Filterclear 30000 für &euro; 600), nur um temporär das Wasser 6-8 Wochen ¿ (Ironie) zu filtern, bis alle Schwebteilchen draußen sind. Mieten kann man so etwas offenbar nicht.  

Habt Ihr da eine Idee?


----------



## Sveni (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schwebeteilchen  loswerden*

Hallo Til,

bevor dein Wasser in den Bachlauf fließt,
müsstest du am Schlauchende einen feinen Damenstrupf befestigen.
Dieser ist feiner wie das Sieb.
Je nach Verschmutzungsgrad täglich reinigen/ausspülen. Das wird zumindest einen Teilerfolg bringen.
Ich drück dir die Daumen!!!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Joerg (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schwebeteilchen  loswerden*

Hallo Til,
da du kein Geld für eine Filteranlage investieren willst, sollte die Methode von Sveni wohl die beste sein.
Am Anfang wirst du sicher öfter wechseln.
Alternativ könnte ein Vorfilter vor dem Bachlauf was bringen. Darin könnten sich die Schwebeteilchen absetzen, bevor sie den Bach damit belasten. Danach könntest du noch eine Regentonne mit Schaumstoff setzen.


----------



## TilRoquette (10. Juli 2011)

Sveni schrieb:


> bevor dein Wasser in den Bachlauf fließt,
> müsstest du am Schlauchende einen feinen Damenstrupf befestigen.
> Dieser ist feiner wie das Sieb.
> Je nach Verschmutzungsgrad täglich reinigen/ausspülen. Das wird zumindest einen Teilerfolg bringen.



Hallo Sveni,

das ist ein super Tipp! Habe genau das gemacht - mit Kabelbindern ist das kein Problem.

Interessant:  davor hatte ich die Bachlaufpumpe mit einem Seil an meine Brücke gehängt, um zu vermeiden, dass die bislang am Boden liegende Pumpe Schlick vom Grund aufsaugt.  Daher hat es mich nicht überrascht, dass im Damenstrumpf gar nicht so viele Schwebeteilchen hängen bleiben.

Zusätzlich habe ich in ein Korb ein Vlies (für Dunstanzugshauben) gelegt (das ich mit einen Kaninchengitter so stabilisiert habe, dass auf allen Seiten die Ränder ein paar Zentimeter hoch stehen) und unter den Bachlauf legt.  Dann habe ich den Bachlauf mit dem Gartenschlauch ausgespült ... in dem Vlies blieben sehr viele Schwebeteilchen hängen. Die ganz Feinen Teilchen sind leider in großen grün-braunen "Nebelschwaden" zurück in den Teich gelangt.

Til


----------



## Sveni (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schwebeteilchen  loswerden*

Hallo Til,

wenn du dies einige Wochen so weiter machst,
wirst du sicher auch Erfolg haben.

Ich halte mir jetzt mal deine verschieden Thread´s vor´s geistige Auge und fasse zusammen:

Du hast eine wunderschöne Wasserlandschaft, die sich in die Botanik fügt, als wäre sie schon immer da gewesen. Aber...
Ein zu höher Nährstoff-Anteil in deinem Teichwasser, begünstigt durch die Grasnarbe,
Laub, absterbende Pflanzenreste, Rasenschnitt, Pollen, Ausscheidungen der Fische und was weiß ich was es da noch alles so gibt.
Dies sind alles normale Dinge, die in einem Naturteich nunmal passieren.

Dafür benötigen wir jetzt eine Lösung:

- Versuchen, alle baulichen Fehler mit minimalem Aufwand abzustellen.
- Keine Chemie einsetzen. Der JoJo Effekt wird um so schlimmer! 
- Jeglichen Eintrag mittels Kescher abfischen. Sei es nur ein Blatt!
- Abgestorbene Pflanzenreste so gut wie möglich abschneiden/rausfischen.
- Filtern bis der Arzt kommt. Bacheinlauf wird schon gemacht. Bachauslauf?
- Teich eventuell noch beschatten.

Wenn du diese einzelnen Schritte am Rand der Perfektion durchführst,
wird sich zwangsläufig der Erfolg einstellen.
Deinen Schleien allerdings wird es nicht gefallen, die lieben solch trübes Wasser

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## TilRoquette (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo Sveni,

habe hier [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28/]hier[/URL]  geantwortet


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwebeteilchen  loswerden*

Wie es mit TilRoquettes Teich weitergeht, lest Ihr hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=428209#post428209


----------

